# New dwarf hamsters - help please!



## Joren

Hi,

I recently bought 2 robo dwarf hamsters and I've never had pets before but I had read a lot about them before deciding.

The cage is rather big and I'm thinking it wasn't for a dwarf hamster. I read the make Ferplast the water bottle isn't very good. I'm worried they can't reach it. I placed something for them to stand on but not really seen them drink from it. 

The cage is actually like a tank with a cage bit at the top so if I were to replace a bottle it would need suction caps. Also - do bottles come with longer spouts??

The wheel is actually quite stiff for them and I have ordered a new one for them but until it arrives what can I give them for exercise? One likes the ball and the other doesnt and I wonder if it is natural behaviour for him to be running up and down the side of the cage and jumping?

Sorry if this is really stupid questions I want to do a really good job of looking after them.


----------



## metame

ive never had robo's but didn't want to read and run
i think the cage should be fine for them, waterbottles - you can get one with suction caps or i had to do it with my syrian for a while, i got some mesh and curled it round and secured it with the wooden sticks that ou can get (not explaining it very well sorry ) but that worked for him 

what wheel have you ordred, out of interest?


----------



## siberiankiss

Hamsters don't drink very much. I would mark the water level with a marker pen and see if the level reduces over 12 hours or so. If you are concerned, some fresh veg would give them some moisture (but would probably mean they would drink less anyway!). 

What cage is it you have?

If you wanted to attach a bottle to the tank - nip to B&Q and get some velcro strips. Stick one to the tank and one to the bottle then stick together - easy peasy, no mess and no need to make holes in anything. 

Not all hamsters like the ball - have you got somewhere where you can free range? Beds or hallways are usually good bets; make sure any open areas are hamster proofed. Even if they do like the ball, I wouldn't let them run in it for more than 15/20 minutes at a time. I personally feel that free range time is essential as well as ball running. I usually let Bobby run in his ball for about 15 minutes, and then let him free range for another 15.


----------



## thedogsmother

If its a gerbilarium youve got (sounds like it is) then watch the bar width, with robos it might be escapeable.


----------



## Chinquary

What cage have you got? As long as they can't squeeze through the bars there is no such thing as a too big cage. Robo's are very active so do love a lot of exercise. Try putting a bit of cooking oil on the wheel to loosen it. Leave it in the cage until the new one arrives and give them turns in the ball. The other one may get use to it after a while, but obviously don't just leave her sitting in it. =] If you have the room, it may be best to have two wheels in there anyway so they don't fight over it. I personally recommend the flying saucers. 

My robo's often did the running all along the side of their tank and jumping at the sides, so I think it is a natural behaviour. Mine no longer do it so I expect it is a youth thing or just trying assess their new environment.

Depending on what water bottle they had before you got them, they may just not be use to it yet. Longer spouts come on bigger bottles, but you don't want big bottles for such a small hamster as they won't be able to use it. Make sure you have a platform under the bottle so they can reach it and have a steady ground underfoot while using it. I suspect they have used the water bottle when you've not been watching. They are only small so won't drink much so you wouldn't notice a significant drop in water level. =]

If you are still concerned give them some fresh veg as it has a higher water content. They love broccoli, and I give mine carrot as it is good for their teeth. Only give them a small amount at a time though as again, they're only little and due to the high water content of veg can easily get diarrhoea. Take any veg they've not eaten out of the cage within 24 hours so it doesn't smell/rot.

Robo's are originally desert animals so their bodies are designed to best use the little water they drink.


I am not an expert on Robo's but I'll help in anyway I can if you need it. =]


----------



## jamie1977

thedogsmother said:


> If its a gerbilarium youve got (sounds like it is) then watch the bar width, with robos it might be escapeable.


Was going to say the same


----------



## Jazzy

thedogsmother said:


> If its a gerbilarium youve got (sounds like it is) then watch the bar width, with robos it might be escapeable.


Yes I was thinking that too. I've got my Robo in an Imac Fantasy but he's old now so doesn't bother trying to escape. I had him in an habitrail ovo loft with extensions before and found that quite good for him as there is no way for dwarfs to escape.


----------



## Joren

Thanks for all the replies!

I have a Ferplast Mini Duna Hamster Home. I guess I'm a little unclear exactly how big my robo's will grow to as I was told they are about 6-8 weeks old at the moment.

I have ordered a flying saucer for them to run in as I saw they were using this in the pet store and it seems easier for them and had good reviews.

Actually yesterday my sister accidently let him out the ball and it took us a good while to catch him! 

The velcro idea is a great idea! I might have to try that although I have a small glass dish for them to stand on to reach the water. I have also ordered a wooden bridge for them (the description said it was flexible to bend however high you needed) so that sounded ideal. 

I did see one try the water but I wasn't sure he drank it or just inspected it. Since then I haven't noticed any interest in it and wonder how they aren't thirsty after eating all the dry food!

I will try giving them some fruit and veg - are there any which are a definate "no"? Also does it matter if the veg has been cooked? And do hamsters eat a little meat like maybe ham?


----------



## thedogsmother

Joren said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> I have a Ferplast Mini Duna Hamster Home. I guess I'm a little unclear exactly how big my robo's will grow to as I was told they are about 6-8 weeks old at the moment.
> 
> I have ordered a flying saucer for them to run in as I saw they were using this in the pet store and it seems easier for them and had good reviews.
> 
> Actually yesterday my sister accidently let him out the ball and it took us a good while to catch him!
> 
> The velcro idea is a great idea! I might have to try that although I have a small glass dish for them to stand on to reach the water. I have also ordered a wooden bridge for them (the description said it was flexible to bend however high you needed) so that sounded ideal.
> 
> I did see one try the water but I wasn't sure he drank it or just inspected it. Since then I haven't noticed any interest in it and wonder how they aren't thirsty after eating all the dry food!
> 
> I will try giving them some fruit and veg - are there any which are a definate "no"? Also does it matter if the veg has been cooked? And do hamsters eat a little meat like maybe ham?


This is a great list for hamster treats http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html


----------



## Chinquary

I live by that list! Nothing (but the ordinary food mix) goes in my hammies cages that's not on that list. XD

I use the bendy bridges tohelp mine get to water too. They're really good cos they can hide under them too.

Cage size should be ok, just make sure there is lots for them to do. If they start fighting at all though you will most likely need a bigger cage.


----------



## miniloo

i put lots of kitchen rolls and loo rolls in my tank and also use craft lollie sticks and school glue to make things for them to clime on you can make a stand from these for your water bottle they are really cheep, but watch you wil get adicted to making them and start changing them. i will try to get some pic's of them but its really cheep and fun to make,


----------



## Joren

I put in some loo rolls and they seem to love that. 

Oh the cage I have is actually bigger than the mini one - I'm pretty sure its made for a normal size hamster which is probably why they can't reach the water bottle....

Today though they have started fighting and I'm not too sure why as they'd been getting on fine for the last few days. Am I meant to separate them if they fight? 

Also one of them was running in the wheel and it moved too fast and he went flying - is this really dangerous? 

They don't seem to like the yogurt treats or the wooden gnaw block things I bought - am I meant to just keep buying things until I find something they will like? Or will they only gnaw the blocks when they need to file their teeth?

Again sorry for silly questions!


----------



## Chinquary

They may just be establishing dominance. Keep an eye on them. If any blood is drawn then you will need to immediately separate them.

I found mine didn't like the yoghurt drops but they go crazy for meal worms! 

Leave the wood in in case they want it but they may not. They'll chew if they need to. =]

Mine went flying in their wheel all the time. It's why flying saucers are so much better. But don't worry about it for the time being, they should be fine.


----------



## Joren

This morning they were squeaking a lot and then one went into the house when I got up and the other was cleaning himself. One I find tends to sleep a lot more than the other. 

They started using the log more and the good news is I heard my delivery arrived so they can play on their flying saucer tonight =)

I don't think I can feed them mealworms as I have a fear of insects - would that be a problem? I bought a mix of seeds today so hoping they will like them and I bought some cashew nuts (plain). 

The wooden bendy bridge arrived so they can hopefully reach the water much better. 

Maybe I should get an extra house for them and maybe it will stop the fighting?


----------



## artbyjune

I had 2 dwarf hamsters several years ago...which quickly grew to 24 dwarf hamsters. My 2 females were a mating pair! I loved these little hamsters and found they liked to run about in a secure area, i.e., my kitchen floor and to climb in and out of my old shoes for exercise.

Happy hamstering!!


----------



## Joren

I am a little worried if I have a mating pair - are there any signs of "friskiness" I should keep an eye for?

Oh I put in the new flying saucer type wheel but they keep flying off! Will they work out how to use it in time or is it best to get a more standard type wheel? I just thought the flying saucer one was aimed for dwarf hamsters...


----------



## Chinquary

Have a look online at how to mate your hamster. If you can, get photos cos we can try and help you. =]


They should get use to it. They'll learn that if they run really fast they'll fly off. If they like it, they'll do it on purpose. If they don't, they'll stop!

In the long run a flying saucer is so much better for them as it is a natural running position and won't hurt their backs.


----------



## Joren

Oh I wasn't looking to mate them - I *should* have two male hamsters but I meant if the pet shop made a mistake how can I tell if one is female and they have mated?

I cleaned out their cage the other day and put some of their old bedding back in their house as well as adding new ones but they seemed to have stopped sleeping in their house and opted for their play house (I built it using one of these kits). Is there maybe a reason why they stopped sleeping in their house? Is it normal that they might choose to sleep in other places sometimes?

I'm getting another wheel for them since I find them both trying to use it at the same time and I doubt they are getting enough exercise this way. They also seem much more shy these days and hide when I either turn the light on or if I'm by their cage. 

I've tried lots of different treats but they don't seem to want them apart from some apple I gave them or some seeds.


----------



## Chinquary

Hamsters will sleep wherever they like I'm afraid! You can get them expensive beds but they are just as happy sleeping in a tube or something.


----------



## suzy93074

Your cage looks very similar to one of mine and I have dwarf hamsters and he can reach the bottle fine  they normally sit on the back hind legs to drink and raise themselves up - I would deffo think about getting another cage and seperating them - I had to do this as my pair started to fight and one was bullying the other and it can get quite nasty and they can injure each other - I found it much better putting them in seperate cages


----------



## Jazzy

Joren said:


> I put in some loo rolls and they seem to love that.
> 
> Oh the cage I have is actually bigger than the mini one - I'm pretty sure its made for a normal size hamster which is probably why they can't reach the water bottle....
> 
> Today though they have started fighting and I'm not too sure why as they'd been getting on fine for the last few days. Am I meant to separate them if they fight?
> 
> Also one of them was running in the wheel and it moved too fast and he went flying - is this really dangerous?
> 
> They don't seem to like the yogurt treats or the wooden gnaw block things I bought - am I meant to just keep buying things until I find something they will like? Or will they only gnaw the blocks when they need to file their teeth?
> 
> Again sorry for silly questions!


Yes I would keep a very close eye on them and if the fighting looks serious and any blood is drawn separate them right away or you could end up with one of them seriously injured or killed. I started off with three Robo's a few years ago. I wanted two but didn't like leaving one on it's own.:laugh: It was soon clear that one was being bullied so I took that one out and put him in his own cage. Then the remaining two begin fighting so I had to seperate them too. I now only keep my dwarf hamsters singularly. :laugh: I just have a Robo, Russian and Syrian at the moment.

Think Robo's can be quite difficult to breed, not as easy at the other species.


----------



## suzy93074

Jazzy said:


> Yes I would keep a very close eye on them and if the fighting looks serious and any blood is drawn separate them right away or you could end up with one of them seriously injured or killed. I started off with three Robo's a few years ago. I wanted two but didn't like leaving one on it's own.:laugh: It was soon clear that one was being bullied so I took that one out and put him in his own cage. Then the remaining two begin fighting so I had to seperate them too. I now only keep my dwarf hamsters singularly. :laugh: I just have a Robo, Russian and Syrian at the moment.
> 
> Think Robo's can be quite difficult to breed, not as easy at the other species.


Listen to Jazzy she has loads of experience :thumbup:- it was through Jaz's advice I seperated my little ones xxx


----------



## Joren

Thanks for that - they actually haven't been fighting anymore which is good.

I changed the water bottle as I found one which has a smaller spout http://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/new_product_images/ferplast/8552.jpg

The thing is I see them gnawing on it but it doesn't look like they are drinking from it. I've put a few drops of water on one of their chew toys and they seem to be licking the water off of it. Does it mean they aren't drinking from the bottle? I'm not sure how to help them as this bottle doesn't use a ball bearing and instead needs to be pushed upwards for the water to come out. Should I get yet another bottle?? I'm not keen on the idea of having a water dish as I'm scared something will happen whilst I'm at work.

I want to make their cage more interesting but I'm worried if I hang things like suspension bridges from the top bars that they could climb out! Is that stupid?


----------



## suzy93074

Joren said:


> Thanks for that - they actually haven't been fighting anymore which is good.
> 
> I changed the water bottle as I found one which has a smaller spout http://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/new_product_images/ferplast/8552.jpg
> 
> The thing is I see them gnawing on it but it doesn't look like they are drinking from it. I've put a few drops of water on one of their chew toys and they seem to be licking the water off of it. Does it mean they aren't drinking from the bottle? I'm not sure how to help them as this bottle doesn't use a ball bearing and instead needs to be pushed upwards for the water to come out. Should I get yet another bottle?? I'm not keen on the idea of having a water dish as I'm scared something will happen whilst I'm at work.
> 
> I want to make their cage more interesting but I'm worried if I hang things like suspension bridges from the top bars that they could climb out! Is that stupid?


Hiya - your bottle is the same as mine and works fine :thumbup: when they drink from it they make a "tapping" noise which is their teeth tapping it - if you put your finger just underneath the bottom where the water comes out you will find it takes very little pressure for it to come out so when they tap it the water comes out - they are clever little things  I dont personally have anything hanging from the bars but if they have tubes and their house etc its more than enough - you can also buy them wooden chews to knaw on which keeps them occupied too :thumbup:


----------



## Joren

The bottle I had before was really quite big I couldn't see them manage to turn the ball bearing. I bought a smaller one which pushes upwards and I see them bite at it but not really drinking the water. I put some drops of water on their wooden chew toys and they lap it up and I did this for like an hour so I'm really concerned they aren't getting enough water (if any).

I bought a dropper and was feeding them water from it and bought some carrots as there is some water in there too. But I don't want to have to keep doing this - will they learn how to use the bottle? Is it that they are still too young to push the inside of the bottle for the water to come out?

And is it normal when one hamster seems hyperactive and the other sleeps a lot?


----------



## suzy93074

Joren said:


> The bottle I had before was really quite big I couldn't see them manage to turn the ball bearing. I bought a smaller one which pushes upwards and I see them bite at it but not really drinking the water. I put some drops of water on their wooden chew toys and they lap it up and I did this for like an hour so I'm really concerned they aren't getting enough water (if any).
> 
> I bought a dropper and was feeding them water from it and bought some carrots as there is some water in there too. But I don't want to have to keep doing this - will they learn how to use the bottle? Is it that they are still too young to push the inside of the bottle for the water to come out?
> 
> And is it normal when one hamster seems hyperactive and the other sleeps a lot?


Tbo mine used the water bottle with no problems straight away - I got mine from [email protected] and know they had a bottle there so were used to it - if where u got them from used bottles then yes they will be using it fine - just keep an eye on the water levels but im sure they will be drinking.

Both of mine are active at different times - one is deffo more active than the other and loves a spin on his wheel first thing in the morning - the other doesnt surface until nightfall really  its perfectly normal


----------



## Lady Sol

Robos can't always use the waterbottles with the bearings. They haven't the strength to push the bearing out the way (though some of my are fine. See if you can find them a water bottle that they can lap from. Habitrail mushroom oasis bottles are good, but rather tall and you'd have to get them from Ebay as they've stopped making them. Think [email protected] do a similar thing for birds.

Habitrail bottle (what my robos use).


----------



## Joren

Lady Sol said:


> Robos can't always use the waterbottles with the bearings. They haven't the strength to push the bearing out the way (though some of my are fine. See if you can find them a water bottle that they can lap from. Habitrail mushroom oasis bottles are good, but rather tall and you'd have to get them from Ebay as they've stopped making them. Think [email protected] do a similar thing for birds.
> 
> Habitrail bottle (what my robos use).


I'm sorry but how do they drink from this bottle? Looks interesting though!

I check the spout of the bottle they have and always find it dry so dont think they are drinking from it. I feed them water from the dropper when I get home and in the morning before I go to work and they have become more active now. I plan to go to the pet shop tomorrow and see what kind of bottle they were using there and if the petshop has any advice on it.

If I was transporting them somewhere is it best to leave them in the cage or put them in the carry case? And if in the carry case how long can I leave them in there for?


----------



## Lady Sol

> I'm sorry but how do they drink from this bottle? Looks interesting though!


Appologies for the awful picture, I only had Paint to do it in:







You fill the orange bit with water and attach the blue bit. Then water fills the blue bowl up and the hamster can stick its head into one of the 3 holes for a drink. The green bumps stop woodshaving from falling into the bowl.

The [email protected] bird ones looked like this. You fill the bottle with water and it drips into the coloured tray on the bottom for the bird/hamster to lap up.


----------



## Joren

Aw thanks - the pic was really cute ^^

I did see the bird fountain thing you showed me at Pets at Home. I spoke to a person there about my problem with the water and I checked the water bottle they were using. I think the spout is slightly longer so anyway, I bought the same one and put it in the cage and they seem more interested in drinking it. I also added some of the vitamin liquid to their water. I still think they are a little too small to reach and I see them stretch so I put a little dish for them to stand on.

I've had them for 2 weeks now and they don't seem scared of me, running around when I'm there and come out their house when they hear me. I also managed to pick them up yesterday - I was so happy ^^


----------

